# I need your pictures! Time to show off!



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys

A long time ago I started to make a betta pamphlet, and a recent thread has inspired me to get my act together and finish it. It is currently filled with some lovely betta photos from another forum, but since I no longer visit that forum I feel it would be dishonest to use their photos. 

As such, I would really, really love some photos from you guys.  I need them to be clear and not fuzzy or out of focus. Specifically, I am looking for photos for these categories:

*Front page (3 photos):*
I need photos of beautiful, healthy bettas, preferably close-ups. These can be showing off finnage or their gorgeous faces, flared or non-flared. They can show the whole betta or just their faces. Any tail type or gender. 

*First page - About bettas (2 photos):*
Again, I need close-ups of healthy bettas, preferably a veiltail and a crowntail as these are the most commonly available forms here.  Other tail-types welcome, of course, but I feel veils and CTs don't get enough credit for their beauty!

*Third page - Tank set-up (1 photo):*
I need this to be a picture of someone's tank. It can be as basic or as complex as you like, preferably a betta-only tank as that's the set-up I am trying to show-case in this section. My only requirements are that it is larger than a gallon, has a heater and a thermometer and somewhere for the betta to hide or play. 

*Fourth page - the nitrogen cycle (1 photo):*
A picture of a betta, or a picture of a tank. Any gender or tail-type, but I feel this may be a good place to showcase a pretty girl.  Same tank requirements apply as above!

*Back page - Care at a glance (two photos):*
What I would particularly love for this section is one photo of a community tank with either a male or a female, and one of a successful sorority. I may use my own, but I'm no photographer so others will probably be better! 

So, post your pictures in a way that I can either save them or copy and paste them and let me know how you would like to be credited (real name or forum name or something else entirely). If you'd like to give a little bit of tank detail (size, decor etc) please feel free.  Also let me know which page (if any) you intend it for. 
If you would like me to send you a copy of the finished product, PM me an email address and I will email it to you (it's a Microsoft Publisher document from a Vista system, so I use Office 2007, I think). Let me know if you would like me to change the measurements from Australian metric to US or UK Imperial. 

I'll let you know which pictures I choose and will post the substantive text here for people to comment on! 

Thanks to anyone who contributes! 

P.S. I'll be making one for goldfish, too, so keep an eye out for a goldfish picture thread!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Crowntail! here is Rufio

Credit: Karen Herrera


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have a good picture of my VTs, but i would love to see the end product! sounds super awesome :3


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I personally love the Plakats and the Double Tails, I don't think they get the recognition of many of the other types.

So here's my boys.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You know you're welcome to any of mine! If you need larger photos, just message me and let me know and I'll send you the full copy  If you use any, Pitluvs is fine. I think my photo of Monkey would look pretty nice!

PItluvs Bettas


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorority shot!
... don't know how good it is, but here you go

http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-83.jpg?t=1332121529

And one very happy, healthy VT boy
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-78.jpg?t=1331070950

Oh shucks, here's my spunky and mean VT girl (sorry pit! your niece is a meanie!)
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary.jpg?t=1322360021


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is my VT girl, Artemis! She's super cute and loves my cats.

View attachment 50965


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Here may be a few photos you'd like to use. Pages (Any you wish) Credit (BettasUSA)








































(Same as above just flipped) If you need full sized images just let me know. I can send them to you via email.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ wow pretty vt!!! good photography


----------



## mcturtle (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## brenna33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is a pic. of Harold if you want to use it:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but here ya go:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

You can use some of mine  Credit Leanna A. The first one Is Patrick my HM. The second is Velvet a VT female. and the third is my VT male Walter


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Here are some pics you can use if you like

Haruna

















Koi


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Puck (rip) is the blue HM/CT
Zamboni is my red and white RT
The orange one is my most recent VT, just got him today, no name yet:

Best I can do; but of course I love to show them off anyway!


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is my little half moon Bettas persius  he's a little guy but so playful










This is his 5.5 gallon heated filtered tank with his favorite skull Betta log betta leaf and plants


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ tank is awesome!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a couple nice shots of my females if you can use them


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have some good ones  :
































































hope you choose one  you don't need to though


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta love frolicking through live plants :3 Maja included! Photo cred- Olimpia (yes with an i)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

some more:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

View attachment 50991


View attachment 50992


View attachment 50993


View attachment 50995


View attachment 50994


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, guys! These photos are beautiful and I will have a hard time deciding which ones to use! Just remember, for those that haven't: let me know how you want to be credited!

So excited.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

here are a few of mine....some already passed.
View attachment 50996


View attachment 50997


View attachment 50998


View attachment 50999


View attachment 51000


View attachment 51001


View attachment 51002


View attachment 51003


View attachment 51004


View attachment 51005


View attachment 51007


View attachment 51009


View attachment 51010


Bubble n Squeak: red/blue crowntail male
Finn McFinnegian: Blue and white butterfy VT male
Flush n Chips: Cellophane and black crowntail male
Maverick: blue red purple multi vt male
Barney: Opaque VT butterfly male
Dastan: blue red and purple VT male
Free Willy: red and white butterfly VT male
Jack sparrow: red and blue PK Male
Khan: red and blue PK male
Lord Louie: "4th of july" hite red blue 2 ray Crowntail male
Mushu: red blue black Crowntail X crowntail giant male
SpongeBob fish pants: yellow and iridescant blue vt male
Won-Won: Ginger red n blue VT male


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

if needed tell me what photo kind ur needing ill see what i can find in my files.


----------



## ParadisMutts (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a picture of my tank 5.5 gallon. The filter is baffled as well, but it is hard to see. I can get a bigger photograph, it is just scaled down.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Feel free to use any of mine. Credit: Kristen Skaife


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got a shot that you might be interested in. Just clip off the TFK logo at the bottom. It's my 10 gal divided with a bubble filter. I just don't have any good shots of my VT. He's a camera-shy wiggle worm. 










Can't wait for the goldfish one!! ^-^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, I've made all my picture selections and finished the pamphlet! Choosing pictures was really hard, and had to be done based on what pictures would fit as well as which were gorgeous. I loved them all and I'm really sad I didn't get to include more, but I had to have room for information too.  I'm tempted to make a second edition with different pictures - possibly an "Advanced Betta Care" version covering illnesses, sororities and community tanks in more detail? Let me know what you think. 

Anyway, the pictures chosen were:

*Front page*: Karen's beautiful Ruffio, Pitluvs' lovely green and red HM (?) and BettaUSA's stunning yellow VT. 

*Page One (About bettas): *Sparkyjoe's gorgeous blue and red Double tail, and McTurtle's shiny female (is she a dragon? Also, what is her tailtype?)

*Page Three (Food and tank maintenance): *Bettalover1507's two sorority girls

*Page Four (The cycle): *LittleBettaFish's cheeky little blue girl (what's her tail type?)

*Back page (care at a glance):* ParadisMutt's 5 gallon and KoiMaiden's divded ten gallon. 

Again, massive thanks to everyone who offered me pictures to choose from.  Those I have chosen - if you didn't give me a name you wanted to be credited under, I used your username for here. I have also credited this forum in general and it's kind members for wonderful information and pictures. 

I have made both an Australian and a US version. Can anyone tell me how I might upload these to this website for members to use? If there is no such method, PM me your email address and I will send you a copy. 

Those who want a copy: feel free to recolour, substitute your own photos etc. I don't need credit for it. 
Anyone who disagrees with my recommended minimums etc, please feel free to discuss it with me. I don't mind you replacing my information if you think it is incorrect, but make sure that the information you are giving is correct too.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I should add; although I don't want credit, please don't reproduce it and claim it is all yours, because that's a little bit lazy and dishonest. Also, please don't get rid of the credits to the contributing photos. However, if you substantially change the pictures and information, you can certainly call it yours. 

Goldfish owners, please note I now have a similar thread for goldies!  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1025063#post1025063

If anyone can think of another fish I should consider making one for, let me know.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay! It's done. I think you can upload it one of two ways: you can attach it as a .DOC file or to make it available to a wider audience (and also uneditable) you can attach it as a .PDF.


----------



## FastH20Betta (Oct 18, 2011)

Two from my family,,,


----------

